

Show HN: Goldfish.io - Carfax for startups - goldfishio
https://goldfish.io

======
marcamillion
Is this dmorill's new startup?

Looks very similar to the posts she began posting about startups and
investors.

Or is this someone else?

~~~
dmor
Nope, we're building Mattermark.
[http://mattermark.com/](http://mattermark.com/)

~~~
marcamillion
Ahh....ok. Thanks for the clarification.

------
cmadan
Looks good. I'd probably add a filter option to the 'Stories' i.e. so that I
can see only angel list status updates for example.

~~~
goldfishio
Clicking on the AngelList (or any other source for that matter) under
'Sources', filters it down.

------
LAMike
Does anyone know what the differences between the SEC insider trading laws vs
the ones for private companies?

------
adenot
How does it differs from Crunchbase?

~~~
goldfishio
Goldfish mines various sources (incl. Crunchbase and developer focussed sites
such as StackOverflow and GitHub) whereas Crunchbase takes a wiki approach.

